# Taming two new budgies



## Kbow (Nov 10, 2017)

Hi there, i have recently got 2 new budgies just over 2 weeks ago. One of them is rather calm whereas the other seems quite scared. When i put my hand in the cage to get them used to it i occasionally get close to the calmer one but the other flies away giving him a fright so then he also flies away. I think if they were seperate i could tame the calmer one within a couple of weeks but dont want to seperate them as they have bonded and wouldnt even know how to if i did. I think while they are together i will never be able to tame them. Any ideas?:albino pf:


----------



## lbeckman (Jun 26, 2016)

Go at the pace of the more scared one, but use the calmer one to demonstrate that you are safe. The goal is to not go beyond their combined threshold of comfort the vast majority of the time. Occasionally, you can sort of push them, but just a little--where it might take them a few moments to decide that the situation is safe. 

I start with treat cups--just special designated feeders. They very quickly learn that I put yummy things in there. At first I have to move away for them to eat the treats, but gradually, they become more comfortable. I also use clicker training--a mouth click because it's easier. They eventually come to associate the mouth click with "this is a safe situation and I can eat the treat". I gradually get eating from a millet spray held between the cage bars, then offered to them directly, then eventually eating from my open hand. At the same time, you can follow the directions in the stickies for just getting them used to you hands in and around the cage. I have my morning coffee with the new ones and chit chat with them.

You make much more progress when your attitude is one of just wanting to share life with the budgies. They read body language in minute detail and if I feel at all pressured to make progress with them, I don't. When I have declared, "OK, I absolutely will not ask for any progression in the next week," the get much more comfortable around me. 

I foster for a parrot rescue, so I spend a lot of time working with budgies who are somewhere between uncomfortable and terrified. It can take anywhere from a week to a year to get them comfortable enough to eat from my hand. (The ones where it was a week likely had become comfortable with some human sometime before.) 

There are wonderful resources here, both in the form of stickies and people. Enjoy your journey with your new budgies!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Leah has given you excellent advice! :thumbup:

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums - Talk Budgies Forums
Let's Talk Budgies! - Talk Budgies Forums
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies - Talk Budgies Forums
Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense - Talk Budgies Forums
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

50+ Common Budgie Dangers To Watch Out For - Talk Budgies Forums

A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old - Talk Budgies Forums
When We Don't Want Eggs

Cage sizes. - Talk Budgies Forums
Essentials to a Great Cage - Talk Budgies Forums
Resource Directory - Talk Budgies Forums

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site - Talk Budgies Forums

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

Welcome! You've been given great advice above!


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

It is definitely possible to tame two birds without separating them.  Just be patient and keep at it.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

You've received great advice. 

Be sure to read through the link provided above, which include the rest of the forum's many Budgie Articles and "stickies" (threads "stuck" to the top of each subform for easy reference) to ensure you're up to date on all the best practices for budgie care. 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, be sure to ask! 

We look forward to seeing you and your budgies around the forums!

Cheers :wave:


----------

